# Conti's or Pirelli's?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Need 4 new boots on the TTS. Should I go for Conti contacts 6 or Pirelli P-Zeros?

Thoughts would be great please as I'm really not sure which to go for? I like the way the Pirelli's kind of bow out on the rim edge if you know what I mean. Also on a TTS is it best to go for RO1 or RO2.

Let me know what you all think and experiences with these tyres.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Have had both tyres on other cars and always preferred Pirelli. The Contis aren't bad but seem a little firmer and noiser.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I have P Zeros on mine and they're not bad, however between the two I'd choose Contis, love those tyres but they don't last very long. Have to see if I kill the zeros quickly!

Given a free choice Michelin Pilot Sport 4 for me.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had both on my first TTS (16 plate). The Continental Sport Contact 6 gets my vote. The P Zeros are good, but wore much quicker and mpg wasn't quite as good. Wet and dry grip was excellent and steering feel very good too. But the Contis lasted longer in my hands (22k versus 17k) and edged it in the wet IMO. Slightly louder tyre noise though, but better mpg than the P Zero. Price wise, the Contis are more, but you're paying for the added performance and longevity. I did however prefer the 'look' of the P Zero on the alloy - the Contis do sit out a bit (curbing rim).


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Contis didn't last me a year.
Pirellis just over a year
Had rainsports since and get 1.5 yr very grippy


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Don't get either. Get the Michelins.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Number86 said:


> Don't get either. Get the Michelins.


I don't like the way the Michelins sit on the rims, they don't seem to offer much rim protection. I like that on the Conti's and Pirelli's, also Michelins are standard on Merc's but Audi dropped, guess I'm a bit OEM! :lol:


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Personally, Conti's for me.

Put them on the S3 previously, and now on the TTS. Great performance in the wet and the dry, and longevity is good for my style of driving.

(Spoke to the dealer re the AO, R01 and R02 issue and they advised RO2. (There is some info on the Conti site - I should have looked first))!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

M1ke H said:


> Personally, Conti's for me.
> 
> Put them on the S3 previously, and now on the TTS. Great performance in the wet and the dry, and longevity is good for my style of driving.
> 
> (Spoke to the dealer re the AO, R01 and R02 issue and they advised RO2. (There is some info on the Conti site - I should have looked first))!


What should you have looked at on the Conti site?


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

stumardy said:


> What should you have looked at on the Conti site?


I found some information re the OEM marking keys which suggested AO = Audi Approved, RO1 and R02 = Quattro. It's buried in the site somewhere, took me a while to find it.

That said, the car was supplied with Bridgestone S001's, marked AO :roll: . I queried this both with Audi UK and the dealer.

Audi UK said that the RO1 and RO2 were high performace tyres for the S and RS models, but that I should replace like with like (ie AO). How does that work, especially when the dealer say RO1 or RO2 ?!!!

Currently shod with 245/35/19 93Y RO2 Conti 6. Great tyre, no complaints.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Big fan of the Contis. Bought car with contact 5 on and the rears just been changed last week at 41k, I mainly long distance driving on motorways. Premium contact 6 went on front last year and very quiet...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Got the Mic PS 4S....totally awesome! blow the Conti's and Pirellis out the water! Even the guy in the tyre shop said they were the best for the TTS set-up! Came in cheaper that the Conti's to, plus Michelin are doing £100 cash back at the mo!


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Great, pleased you like them....I suggested them earlier, only one other person thought they were better. Now you know they really are


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

Cash back ? Which site ?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mich uk website. Also ensure the dealer/shop you buy them from are doing this promo. Kwik-Fit, F1 Auto Centres, and Halfords all are.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

None, go with Avons ZZ5 and they are made in the UK.
Great in wet and dry, quiet compared to the overs but that grip comes at a cost - they are softer than the other too named so won't last as long.


----------

